# M5 Update.



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

i have had my M5 for two months now and i would just like to say that i love it. i even prefer wearing it to my speedmaster date. the more i read about O & W the happier i am i bought one.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I like mine that much I even let my teddy wear it now and again


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

And I'm a big fan









Here's mine with a few friends


















MIKE


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

great watch!........









congrats!

Hope I will buy one soon.......









regards,

salmonia


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice watches, can't go wrong for the price O&W offer supperb value









Griff your a big softy really











Griff said:


> I like mine that much I even let my teddy wear it now and again


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Nice watches, can't go wrong for the price O&W offer supperb value
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!










salmonia


----------



## eric (Aug 20, 2006)

I bought a M5 together with a james bond nato strap 2 days ago. Cant wait to get it !


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

eric said:


> I bought a M5 together with a james bond nato strap 2 days ago. Cant wait to get it !


my M5 is on a bond nato also, you won't be disappointed. just be careful you don't strain your neck from continually looking at the watch.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

please post pics guys!

















salmonia


----------



## eric (Aug 20, 2006)

salmonia said:


> please post pics guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill post a pic when i get it. it should arrive before friday. Fun to see another swede here too


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

eric said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> > please post pics guys!
> ...


from the right side of sweden too.......   

LOL!!

mvh/salmonia


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

The O&W's are clearly great watches, with quality components at a reasonable price but for some reason I just can't fall for any of them. I think it's the hands on the M series of divers that put me off, not a big fan of the Mercedes hands.

I'll keep my eye on them though cos I'm sure it won't be long before I spot a model I really do fancy.

Matt


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mattjg01 said:


> I think it's the hands on the M series of divers that put me off, not a big fan of the Mercedes hands.


That's why I went for these O&W's


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Me too, and eagerly anticipating this:


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> mattjg01 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's the hands on the M series of divers that put me off, not a big fan of the Mercedes hands.
> ...


are these O&W mods?

best,

salmonia


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Not modded O&W's no. Roy @ RLT builds them up himself but a lot of the cases he uses are the same as the ones O&W use, the top is an M series case the lower is a Cougar II case, incidentally the RLT11 came out 1st so you could argure the cougar II uses an RLT11 case if you want.


----------



## eric (Aug 20, 2006)

got my m5 today! Ordered it sunday night and got it thursday morning. quite fast i must say!







Its abit smaller than i though it would be, but i like it. The link is way to big thats easy to fix. the james bond strap looks great









Gonna post some pics when i get my ibook back from repair


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

hotmog said:


> Me too, and eagerly anticipating this:


Please stop posting this pic , it's killing me









Obviously I missed out......

I like that M5 though.....mmmm a 12 hr bezel and numbers I can read - loverly!


















Alan


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

My M5 GMT ordered from Roy arrived this morning.

Great watch with the usual O&W quality. Not much to gripe about especially for that price. I still feel it needs a slightly larger crown to fill up the gap in the crown guard







The crown in Roy's new diver below looks perfect!









Will try and post some pics later.


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

hakim said:


> My M5 GMT ordered from Roy arrived this morning.
> 
> Great watch with the usual O&W quality. Not much to gripe about especially for that price. I still feel it needs a slightly larger crown to fill up the gap in the crown guard
> 
> ...


what strap did you go for? i have a bond nato on my M5 which i like a lot.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

hakim said:


> My M5 GMT ordered from Roy arrived this morning.
> 
> Great watch with the usual O&W quality. Not much to gripe about especially for that price. I still feel it needs a slightly larger crown to fill up the gap in the crown guard
> 
> ...


Hi Hakim,

so why swap the ID3077 for an M5







? Is it the face or the bezel?

Toby


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> dan18 Posted Today, 11:19 AM
> 
> QUOTE(hakim @ Sep 12 2006, 10:37 AM)
> 
> what strap did you go for? i have a bond nato on my M5 which i like a lot.


Dan, I ordered mine on a Bond nato which really suits the watch, but I've currently removed that and now have it on one of Roy's 2 piece nylon heavy duty black straps. One of my favourite straps. Goes really well with the watch and cheap too!











> Ironpants Posted Today, 11:30 AM
> 
> QUOTE(hakim @ Sep 12 2006, 10:37 AM)
> 
> ...


Toby, I still like the ID3077, but what bugged me were the numbers on the indices. I think the dial would look much cleaner without those, like the Tudor "snowflake" model. But who knows, maybe I'll get another one in the future


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool, nice one Hakim, I cant keep up with your comings and goings


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> jasonm Posted Today, 01:27 PM
> 
> Cool, nice one Hakim, I cant keep up with your comings and goings


Me too Jason!

I'm actually starting to get sick of myself!









I think I should go back to building model airplanes.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

hakim said:


> Me too Jason!
> 
> I'm actually starting to get sick of myself!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah a watch to go with each plane, now how many tie ins are there? Spitfire, ME262, F104, Zeppelin









A hobby like that could cost a fortune









Toby


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Toby,

I mean something like this one I built last year


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

hakim said:


> Toby,
> 
> I mean something like this one I built last year


Good job Hakim. That must have taken you ages. Love the way you've

managed to distress various bits and pieces. Looks really authentic.









Makes me want to get the Airfix kits out !!!! Incidentally I saw that

Airfix called the Administrators in. Hope someone takes it over and

keeps it going.

Cheers,

Maseman


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks maseman!









This one is a Tamiya model which IMO make the best models. Took me two weeks of about an hour each day.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Ahh a Flying Brick. Lovely plane, is yours 1/48th? And which campaign were the chequered engine covers for?

Never seen one flying







been lucky enough to have seen many others at Duxford.

Now is there a Thunderbolt watch







?

Toby


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Here's a pic of my M5 on nylon strap.

I like this combo a lot and very comfy too!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

very, very nice Hakim!!!!!
























salmonia


----------



## cricketer (Sep 27, 2004)

hakim said:


> *My M5 GMT* ordered from Roy arrived this morning.
> 
> Great watch with the usual O&W quality. Not much to gripe about especially for that price. I still feel it needs a slightly larger crown to fill up the gap in the crown guard
> 
> ...


I can't see the GMT listed....or is it described as GMT because of the 12hr bezel?







If not can anyone point me in the right direction please? Cheers!










Alan


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I got my M5 on a cheap stainless bracelet - one of those generic ones that look absolute poo.

I have since swapped it to a chocolate brown RLT Flieger and it really looks 100% better. Brown straps with black dials are an acquired taste, I know, but I like the combination. The only fault I can find is that the keeper on the strap has stretched badly and it falls off the strap if I am not careful.

Rob


----------

